# "martial arts specialist ninja" (ninjer) arrested



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 8, 2010)

I never knew about these guys.  Must be undercover or something.

http://www.gloucestertimes.com/punews/local_story_097224514.html



> Police took an inventory of the vehicle after noticing a switchblade in the center console, within Barenbaum's reach. As a result of the search, police found double-edged knives, a double-edged hatchet, metallic knuckles, and a bag with 10 wooden "fighting" sticks.
> Barenbaum claimed to be a "martial arts specialist ninja," police said.
> The 50-year-old was charged with four counts of carrying a dangerous weapon, unlicensed operation of a motor vehicle, failure to stop, and speeding.


Oh, but there's more...


> He was later found walking barefoot down Nugent Stretch yelling at cars and was told by police to stop and leave the area.



Because that's what ninjers do.  They yell at cars.


----------



## Shawn-San (Apr 8, 2010)

How rediculous!


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 17, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Because that's what ninjers do.  They yell at cars.



I do.  Usually while I myself am driving.  I'm generally calling them Douchebags and telling them to get off the road.  

Heh heh.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 17, 2010)

If he was a true ninja the cops would have found an empty car and the folks he was yelling at would have thought it was the voices in their heads yelling at them.


----------



## grydth (Apr 17, 2010)

The "specialist" ninja do not need valid drivers licenses.


----------



## Kyosanim (Apr 27, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I never knew about these guys.  Must be undercover or something.
> 
> http://www.gloucestertimes.com/punews/local_story_097224514.html
> 
> ...




Hahahahahahahahahahaha that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 28, 2010)

> He was later found walking barefoot down Nugent Stretch yelling at cars and was told by police to stop and leave the area.


 
Don`t laugh, he is just practicing that ninja trick Storm Shadow did in the G.I. Joe cartoons. One day he will succeed and the car will fall apart.


----------



## 5rings (Apr 28, 2010)

10 wooden fighting sticks??????.....But you only have two hands?


----------



## l_uk3y (Apr 29, 2010)

5rings said:


> 10 wooden fighting sticks??????.....But you only have two hands?



But he has "specialist" ninja training.  He can easily wield 22 weapons at the same time. All while chasing down cars bare foot instantly stopping them with his voice.


----------

